# 7.2-Release-i386 livefs.iso ?



## cch (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi , I am wondering when I will have to use this ?

7.2-RELEASE-i386-livefs.iso


----------



## Beastie (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, you can, right now! 

Seriously, when do you think you'd need a live version of any operating system (other than for demo)?
Most probably when you have some serious problem that needs fixing and can't be fixed in the conventional way.

If you're wondering whether or not you'll have to use it (as a new user to FreeBSD?) for a basic installation, then the answer is simply no.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## cch (Oct 23, 2009)

hi Beastie, point noted.

thanks


----------

